# الكود السعودى لاعمال الحريق



## ابراهيم الجمل (9 نوفمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ ​ اقدم لكم ​ ​ رابط مباشر لتحميل الكود السعودى لاعمال الحريق 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/vjzf26xdcndc4x8/Saudi+fire+code.pdf
http://www.mediafire.com/file/abta38s2drgcdgu/Saudi+fire+code+2.pdf

يارب ينال اعجابكم 
​


----------

